# 2020 Confessionals...



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2020)

Ive been listening to Chrismtas Music since Halloween  :true:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 4, 2020)

boohiss


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

Leggings all day every day.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 4, 2020)

Never once put on khakis and a polo shirt.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 7, 2020)

I haven't tucked in a shirt and wore a belt since early March.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 7, 2020)

I hide candy in my desk drawer so that I can eat it without sharing with my husband and child. Don't judge me.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2020)

WFH with my wife means nooners every day.

Ha ha, I wish.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2020)

I have only put on actual pants maybe four times since March.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 7, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I hide candy in my desk drawer so that I can eat it without sharing with my husband and child. Don't judge me.


Wait, is that not normal?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 7, 2020)

All of my pre-WFH clothes are way too tight. Going to have to buy new pants when they reopen the office.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I hide candy in my desk drawer so that I can eat it without sharing with my husband and child. Don't judge me.


I've hidden candy from Boyfriend so he doesn't eat it all while I'm at work (he's still WFH, I'm in the office)



vhab49_PE said:


> All of my pre-WFH clothes are way too tight. Going to have to buy new pants when they reopen the office.


Yeah, I bought new pants. And some new clothes for hiking. And a new jacket. Because I'm gonna be comfortable damnit and not squeezed into my clothes. But my credit card bill is *cringe*


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2020)

This year I'm continuing my craziness in handwriting long holiday card letters to many of my friends and family, but they're actually never really that personalized. By a couple cards into it, I generally have the idea of exactly what I'm going to write, and then write basically that for every single flipping card.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 7, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Wait, is that not normal?


apparently it's "frowned upon"


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 7, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> This year I'm continuing my craziness in handwriting long holiday card letters to many of my friends and family, but they're actually never really that personalized. By a couple cards into it, I generally have the idea of exactly what I'm going to write, and then write basically that for every single flipping card.


We did a prof holiday mini photo shoot as a family this year and bought fancy cards with the photos on them.  I will still have the kiddos sign their name to the back, even though the card has a preprinted message.  The elderly family members still earn at least that much respect for my kids to take the time to write/sign their name.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> We did a prof holiday mini photo shoot as a family this year and bought fancy cards with the photos on them.  I will still have the kiddos sign their name to the back, even though the card has a preprinted message.  The elderly family members still earn at least that much respect for my kids to take the time to write/sign their name.


I am happy to receive those types of cards! Personally, I started a hand-writing long cards tradition, gosh, probably over a decade ago (I was the only person I knew who sent holiday cards as a college kid). I'm sure at some point, I'll switch over to typing a summary of the year and just sticking the printout in the card and send. But I still like going on Etsy or Red Cap Cards and finding a cute holiday card to send, hopefully supporting a small business in the meantime. I feel like an order for four dozen + cards from a small business hopefully means a lot!

I also think my recipients like the long, hand-written cards, but that's probably an assumption. At the very least, they at least know I'm thinking of them!

Also, what you do with your kids is what I make Mr. Leggo do. He has to sign his name in every single card. But he gets off easy for being a full-blown adult!

I also try my best to remember to send thoughtful birthday cards to friends and family members. I have better success with some than others!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2020)

we havent sent cards out in at least 5 years ~ Kudos to those of you that still do!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 7, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> we havent sent cards out in at least 5 years ~ Kudos to those of you that still do!


it's easier to send them out than to deal with the family backlash for not sending them out.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2020)

You have to push through to at least year 2 and then most people forget you ever sent them out at all


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 7, 2020)

Started a new job then started looking for another one 4 months later.


----------



## Violator (Dec 7, 2020)

I haven’t used the first drop of hand sanitizer in 2020. 
 

I do wash my hands though.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 7, 2020)

We get cards printed and mail them out. No signature or personal messages


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

I need to do holiday cards this year...I actually bought a pack of 40 from Costco, and stamps, but I'll most likely put it off.  If I don't get it done this weekend, it won't get done, and I'll hold off until next year.  At least I bought forever stamps.

2020 Confession - I'm getting really weird vibes living in Indiana/still working like normal during a pandemic.  Like, idk, I feel like an NPC or something in part of a bigger story where the world is going to hell and I'm sitting there going, "Tomatoes are ripe today down at the market; I hope I get some!" over and over again.  Tbh, if I didn't have the EB chat I def think I would have had a dissociative episode or something.


----------



## frazil (Dec 14, 2020)

I went through a trashy romance novel phase in July/Aug.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 14, 2020)

Violator said:


> I haven’t used the first drop of hand sanitizer in 2020.
> 
> 
> I do wash my hands though.


Soap is actually much better...You should only use hand sanitizer if you can't wash your hands with soap.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 14, 2020)

frazil said:


> I went through a trashy romance novel phase in July/Aug.


Same, but July 1984 through December 2020+...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 14, 2020)

I seriously consider going back to school for a Ph.D.


----------



## Violator (Dec 14, 2020)

What does a PhD cost these days?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 14, 2020)

I listen to pokemon soundtracks at work.

#NoShame


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 15, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> Started a new job then started looking for another one 4 months later.


Been there.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 15, 2020)

Violator said:


> What does a PhD cost these days?


So much money. $50k for Columbia University (goals!) or $22k for NYU. Honestly, I don't like to look. The only thing holding me back is the cost. I want to pay $0. lol

I already have a Bachelor's, Master's, and two certifications (I didn't pay for the certs). I've paid very little out of pocket for the P.E. prep. I am not interested in paying for the PhD. Still noodling over that one.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 15, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> So much money. $50k for Columbia University (goals!) or $22k for NYU. Honestly, I don't like to look. The only thing holding me back is the cost. I want to pay $0. lol
> 
> I already have a Bachelor's, Master's, and two certifications (I didn't pay for the certs). I've paid very little out of pocket for the P.E. prep. I am not interested in paying for the PhD. Still noodling over that one.


If you apply to be a research assistant/TA, I think much of your education will be paid for. Best of luck!


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2020)

I use COVID as an excuse like some people use their kids as an excuse. "Sorry, can't. COVID."


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2020)

I've been secretly stockpiling model-making supplies ever since buying a 3D printer.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 15, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I've paid very little out of pocket for the P.E. prep.


I'm jealous! I've spent a LOT of money out of pocket for the P.E. prep, and now for S.E. prep too. But I guess that was my own choice, in some ways. However, I've never been reimbursed for codes I've had to buy for MY JOB, either. And it's impractical to have codes shared on an office basis. You'd probably need one copy of each code per nearly all employees! At least my codes are fully mine, I guess.

/End rant


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 15, 2020)

Since I'm WFH, my personal laptop is on my desk with my work laptop.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm WFH, and my personal laptop IS my work laptop. WTF.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2020)

Even though I made my first post I really do think I hate Christmas a little more every year


----------



## Supe (Dec 16, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Since I'm WFH, my personal laptop is on my desk with my work laptop.


I've got two phones and a desktop, the latter of which is on an HDMI switch so I can just swap back and forth between personal computer and work computer on the same monitor, LOL.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 16, 2020)

I didn't bring my monitors home (back in March I was assuming WFH was only going to last a short time)

I have a work laptop and my personal laptop next to each other to approximate having 2 monitors. I do all my work messaging (email, Teams, etc) and most of my meetings (because it has a webcam) on my personal laptop. I used the work laptop for CAD and FEA and for accessing files on the network.

If my personal laptop happens to load websites on games while I'm on a break, that seems acceptable (as long as not on company time).


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 16, 2020)

I brought my two monitors at home, as well as a bunch of files, back in March. I too thought it was a temporary situation, but I figured my back would be happier with me if I set up a good ergonomic space at home.  I brought a big ass suitcase with me to pack everything in, and my coworkers made fun of me, but WHO'S LAUGHING NOW? (no one. no is laughing now  ).

What sucks is we're moving out of our downtown space next month. I understand why we're doing it, but I really enjoyed being downtown. I'm heading back in a couple of weeks to clean out the rest of my cube and it's gonna look like a post-apocalyptic wasteland in there.  I haven't been to the office since March.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 16, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> I brought my two monitors at home, as well as a bunch of files, back in March. I too thought it was a temporary situation, but I figured my back would be happier with me if I set up a good ergonomic space at home.  I brought a big ass suitcase with me to pack everything in, and my coworkers made fun of me, but WHO'S LAUGHING NOW? (no one. no is laughing now  ).
> 
> What sucks is we're moving out of our downtown space next month. I understand why we're doing it, but I really enjoyed being downtown. I'm heading back in a couple of weeks to clean out the rest of my cube and it's gonna look like a post-apocalyptic wasteland in there.  I haven't been to the office since March.


Wait...no downtown?  But, but, how will we meet up if you start working remotely all the time?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 16, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> If you apply to be a research assistant/TA, I think much of your education will be paid for. Best of luck!


I knew you smart people on here would know how to get around this!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 16, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I knew you smart people on here would know how to get around this!


My husband has a PhD (not in engineering though), so if you have any questions, I would be happy to help!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Wait...no downtown?  But, but, how will we meet up if you start working remotely all the time?


I'll be 15 min from downtown so it's not terrible. And free parking, untz untz untz


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Wait...no downtown?  But, but, how will we meet up if you start working remotely all the time?


I'll be working from home until I get the vaccine though very last vaccine group so who fucking knows untz untz untz


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 17, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I seriously consider going back to school for a Ph.D.


i seriously consider going back for a different field (nuclear physics in case you're wondering)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 17, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i seriously consider going back for a different field (nuclear physics in case you're wondering)


That's amazing. I always said I wanted to become a career student when I'm retired. But now, I'm thinking about teaching after I retire. But I really love my field and would like to become a research expert in it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 17, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> That's amazing. I always said I wanted to become a career student when I'm retired. But now, I'm thinking about teaching after I retire. But I really love my field and would like to become a research expert in it.


i took an advanced physics class for fun my junior year (in my quest to have a dual minor that didn't come to be because of the sexist semi-conductor professor). and that's when i realized nuclear physics was enjoyable. but alas, there are no schools near me with a BS in physics - one has a BA and i'm just like "wut? why? what's the point?" and i don't do online learning well


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 17, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i seriously consider going back for a different field (nuclear physics in case you're wondering)


I seriously consider going back, but REALLY backwards n doing a PhD in either linguistics or literature. Likely the former.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I seriously consider going back, but REALLY backwards n doing a PhD in either linguistics or literature. Likely the former.


I took a linguistics course as a gen ed, can't say that I remember much.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 17, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i took an advanced physics class for fun my junior year (in my quest to have a dual minor that didn't come to be because of the sexist semi-conductor professor). and that's when i realized nuclear physics was enjoyable. but alas, there are no schools near me with a BS in physics - one has a BA and i'm just like "wut? why? what's the point?" and i don't do online learning well


Would this just be for fun or are you looking to change career fields?

I had two Physics majors as roommates in college.  One is now a professor of nuclear physics in Japan and the other is a merchant mariner.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 17, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> Would this just be for fun or are you looking to change career fields?
> 
> I had two Physics majors as roommates in college.  One is now a professor of nuclear physics in Japan and the other is a merchant mariner.


if it was feasible, it'd be to switch careers.

but since i don't have school options near me, i'd only be able to do it if i moved (i wanted to try to do school part time &amp; keep working)

i don't mind my current career. i can only see myself in T&amp;D (current), energy, or nuke somewhere. so i'm not unhappy where i am.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 17, 2020)

My dad studied nuclear physics! Granted, it was a long time ago. But he did it because the Navy was paying his way for college (he was an officer) and then he went and worked on nuclear submarines for 5 years. Then he left the Navy and went into electronics, and then eventually, financial planning. This was a long time ago.

Okay, that wasn't super related to you, Lycee. But, just to say, complete career changes are TOTALLY possible. My dad did it twice, the second time, when he was almost 50 years old and had two young kids.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 17, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> if it was feasible, it'd be to switch careers.
> 
> but since i don't have school options near me, i'd only be able to do it if i moved (i wanted to try to do school part time &amp; keep working)
> 
> i don't mind my current career. i can only see myself in T&amp;D (current), energy, or nuke somewhere. so i'm not unhappy where i am.




So are you thinking along the lines of nuclear energy?  Kind of curious because I haven't heard of anyone going into that field in a long time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 17, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> So are you thinking along the lines of nuclear energy?  Kind of curious because I haven't heard of anyone going into that field in a long time.


It'd be cool to do nuke energy. I actually started a masters in NukeE and that's how I learned I don't do online learning well. But also doing research at one of the labs was what I wanted to do originally.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 17, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I'm jealous! I've spent a LOT of money out of pocket for the P.E. prep, and now for S.E. prep too. But I guess that was my own choice, in some ways. However, I've never been reimbursed for codes I've had to buy for MY JOB, either. And it's impractical to have codes shared on an office basis. You'd probably need one copy of each code per nearly all employees! At least my codes are fully mine, I guess.
> 
> /End rant


The only codes we have individual copies of are the AISC, but most of our codes are digital these days.  I do have my very own ASCE and ACI 318, but that is for testing, because we had multiple people who need the physical copies. Plus I can deface them.    Work paid for one of my SE courses, and I paid for the other.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 22, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> My dad studied nuclear physics! Granted, it was a long time ago. But he did it because the Navy was paying his way for college (he was an officer) and then he went and worked on nuclear submarines for 5 years. Then he left the Navy and went into electronics, and then eventually, financial planning. This was a long time ago.


That must have been a logical jump encouraged by the Navy at some point in time...  my Dad studied Electrical Engineering when he served and then worked on the subs only to return to school when he got out and major in accounting and continue that career until he retired about ten years ago.


----------



## csb (Dec 23, 2020)

My dad was USAF, then insurance, then back to school, then a professional computer nerd. He got his computer degree in his 50s.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 28, 2020)

I thought about joining the army corps of engineers after school but I wound up getting an internship one summer during senior year and liked working there so I changed my mind.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 30, 2020)

I think some people look much better with their mask ON.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 12, 2021)

Has 2020 ended yet?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 12, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Has 2020 ended yet?


I agree, kind of feels like an extended year and things haven't changed.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm so pathetic, that I had to have my password reset, because I didn't remember how to log onto EB


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2021)

who let the barn door open?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 14, 2021)

That's right. 


I did peruse the Funny Pics thread, needed it to lighten the day up a bit


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 19, 2021)

Confession: While working from home, I've brought virtual meetings into the bathroom when I had to go.... on multiple occasions. 
I guess I'm that guy.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 22, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Confession: While working from home, I've brought virtual meetings into the bathroom when I had to go.... on multiple occasions.
> I guess I'm that guy.


BUT...do you leave the sound on?


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2021)

Mrs. Supe belched super loud during one of my calls.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 29, 2021)

my best 2020 confession: while on a TEAMS meeting, with 83 people on it, I finished speaking, and thought I hit the MUTE button, but in fact; fat fingered it, and turned on VIDEO, now VIDEO and SOUND were on. and of course, I thought both were off. I sit down, scratch my head some, my dog (14lb. Pug) jumps up on my lap, and I explain to my daughter in the next room "have you ever seen something so freaking pathetic", although I was talking about my dog, the 83 people on the line just assumed I was talking about the current bullshit session my co-worker was spewing. after a few second odd pause, a guy that reports to me happened to be on the call, and was kind of enough to text me and say "ya may want to turn off your MIC and CAMERA".

Yup, 
I was that dumbass.


----------

